# 2012 F250 6.2 - How big?



## traumabill (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking to replace my 2000 F250 with another one, Dealer had 2012 F250 Reg. Cab Long box on lot. How big a plow can I run on this? My current setup is a Diamond 8 footer. Is it worthwile to go 8.5 with a Fisher HD or Boss Trip Edge? Or should I stick with an 8. I sub for a contractor doing medium sized commercial lots, including banks with drive throughs and some tight spots. The Diamond is not too big for the jobs I do, but may be too small. Thoughts?

Ford Dealer is also FIsher Dealer, unfortunately my local plow shop (that used to carry Diamond) does not stock any brand with trip edges...

Truck will be used primarily for plowing with a long tow every now and then, unfortunately diesel just doesn't make sense for me...

Thanks for any and all help,

Bill


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Put whatever you want on it, all the way up to a blizzard 8611lp. Thumbs Up You may come out ahead upgrading the plow at the same time, as you're going to need a new mount and wiring to put the old plow on the new truck.


----------



## traumabill (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks. Going to have to upgrade the plow, old one is shot. I'll be lucky to get the moldboard through the winter without some major welding...


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

We have a whole fleet of Super Duty trucks. I think you'll find 8' just a tad narrow. We run 8' 6" on most of our trucks. You can run 9', but we've got two and they're a bit much. All Fishers BTW.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I would go for the 9 if you think it will work in those "tight" places, had a 8 but now since I have gotten the 9 I will never go back.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

traumabill;1408025 said:


> Looking to replace my 2000 F250 with another one, Dealer had 2012 F250 Reg. Cab Long box on lot. How big a plow can I run on this? My current setup is a Diamond 8 footer. Is it worthwile to go 8.5 with a Fisher HD or Boss Trip Edge? Or should I stick with an 8. I sub for a contractor doing medium sized commercial lots, including banks with drive throughs and some tight spots. The Diamond is not too big for the jobs I do, but may be too small. Thoughts?
> 
> Ford Dealer is also FIsher Dealer, unfortunately my local plow shop (that used to carry Diamond) does not stock any brand with trip edges...
> 
> ...


For the money I'd go with an XLS - 8' to 10', plus scoop, or windrow modes. Once you plow in scoop mode (with a V plow or XLS/Wideout/Powerplow) you'll never want a straight blade again.

If not, get an 8'6" Xblade - nicest straight blades on the market.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

I have an 8.5 SSXV on my 2011 reg cab long box. Would'nt go any smaller. Just my ¢.02


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Too Stroked;1408534 said:


> We have a whole fleet of Super Duty trucks. I think you'll find 8' just a tad narrow. We run 8' 6" on most of our trucks. You can run 9', but we've got two and they're a bit much. All Fishers BTW.


A 9' on a super duty is too much?  I won't show you my 2 super duty's with 8611lp's then...  I know guys that run 8611 full size blizzards on F350 super duties, now that's a bit much IMO, they're only 1500lbs...


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

plowguy43 is right it sounds like with your type of work you would really benefit from a powerwing plow blizzard 810 fisher xls or western wideout


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd go 8.5' and have wings to make it 9.5' if you want. That's what I use on my 2006 F350 CC with a 5.4l gas engine.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

you can go 9', i assume being a sub your paid by the hour though, so it would take you longer with an 8' (more money) and you dont beat the truck as much.

my family started using fisher back in the 80s (never had any problems) but i do hear alot of good about the BOSS, I would check the price differance. Im very happy with my regular old fisher straight 8 foot


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

As big as you want...










That's a 9'2" Boss VXT. Weighs in over 900lbs. Truck drops a quarter in with nothing in the bed. 
Wings are going on if we ever get to plow snow this winter.


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

08 f350 and it has a 8.2 boss with wings, never had problems


----------



## Fawcett (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got an 8ft Fisher HD on my 2012 F350 Reg Cab XL. Sometimes I wish it was bigger, though a 9ft straight blade might be overkill. If you're spending the money on something new look into the v style plows. I know I will next time.

FYI the F250 and F350's have the same front end so you could save a few bucks with a F250 and the 10,000lb package. I live in Ma and I would have saved a couple hundred a year if I got a F250. Just food for thought.

Mine is optioned with a 4x4 lever on the floor, the e-diff, power windows/locks, heated mirrors, sliding rear window, vinal bucket seats (cheaper than the cloths but more comfortable), and Michelin 285-75-18 tires. The truck has amazing grip in the slipperiest of conditions. I looked for months at used trucks and after buying new I feel as if it was worth every penny. Good luck!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

fawcett is that a killer truck man!


----------



## Fawcett (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, I don't have any pics with the plow on but here is one with my landscaping/karting trailer and the other one was taken at Hull Gutt


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

seville009;1409429 said:


> I'd go 8.5' and have wings to make it 9.5' if you want. That's what I use on my 2006 F350 CC with a 5.4l gas engine.


How's that 5.4L push that 8.5 with a full scoop in front of it?


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

My 5.4 with 8'6" SnowDogg V runs out of traction long before power. I have never had a problem moving a lot of snow long distances.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice pics fawcett


----------

